# Great King Care-A-Van Autumn 2009?



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello Dear Pigeon Talkers-

Thanks to y'all, the Great King Care-A-Van of Spring 2009 was VERY successful and the lives of 25 doomed-to-die king pigeons were saved. They are no longer unwanted throwaways but rather cherished pets like Journey, Ciel, KariJo & Anthony, Charms, Bell, Sweetlips, living safe and loved.

There are right now 19 MickaCoo foster pigeons in need of forever homes and at least 6 pigeons in Northern California shelters with no place to go.

There are 9 young king pigeons, all white, who've not yet paired up. I've got lovely married couples, some white, some colorfully marked.

I'm a little behind (a lot behind?) and am only currently working with one potential adopter. If there is going to be a Great King Care-A-Van of Autumn 2009, we need to get going NOW and ship before the weather gets any colder!

If you're at all interested, please e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send you info ASAP.

Thank you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Seriously Bumping Up ..*

Come on, folks .. let's help out here.

Terry


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

So ok everybody, let's get this show on the road -or in the air! Let's hear it for Elizabeth and all her hard work and start spreadin the word. . . .


IN FULL SWING...ADOPT A KING!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*FANTASTIC news.... and such a great way to help!*

E-

This is GREAT news!!!

It was SUCH an honor to be APART of the first Care-A-Van! _The *amazing feeling* _that COMES with knowing that you are making a difference, IS an INSANE thing to be apart of! Its Incredible! I'll never forget the feeling that came over me when I found out I was a part of it! 

This is Community Working at its best! 


-----So having said all of that: Let's GET this Van ----A --- Rollin'-------



I for one *WOULD love to speak to potential adopters *about my experience. 
If you have any questions: ASK! Send me a PM and I will- get back to you ASAP!

_*HELP is SO very Much needed--The TIME is NOW: SO STEP UP---and take a place, People!!*_


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

WOO HOO!!! TWO MORE KINGS GOING TO PATTERSON!!! HE IS BUILDING A WONDERFUL RECYCLED LOFT . . . SWEEEET!


----------

